# Hifonic amps



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

i saw a bunch on ebay. i was considering the bx1800. it's $369 us. is that a good price? does hifonics make good amps? 

if so, could you recommend 2 high end 10" subs to go with it


----------



## whyn (Jun 10, 2003)

so far I have heard good about them


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

buthatsachrysler has 1 and i dunno if its the same model as the 1 ur lookin at but when he pulled up in my driveway today he damn near blew the windows outta my house......


----------



## x-raided (Jul 6, 2004)

i guess those 2 15s have lost their touch?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

i got the 1500


----------



## southsider (Jan 29, 2002)

i have that amp in my accord,
and it has not dissapointed :0


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

alright, any sub recommendations to run off it? i was thinkin memphis, either 2 m3's or go with 2 mojo's. do the mojo's come in 10"? if you have any other recommendations of what to run off an amp like that, post em up. 10" preferred!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by x-raided_@Sep 26 2004, 08:27 PM
> *i guess those 2 15s have lost their touch?
> [snapback]2249597[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: they haven't lost their touch, they are just takin up too much room and i want to make a sweet lookin trunk. 10's will tuck up on the hump (all you g-body owners probably know what i'm talking about) and give me room for my eventual hydros, plus then i can wall in the trunk \

plus this will be even better :thumbsup:


----------



## x-raided (Jul 6, 2004)

no shit man, ive seen you drive by and shit man 10s will sound a lot better, i have an 18 old skool rockford but i just crashed my truck and its really gay that i dont have a car right now


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

I've seen people happy with them, and I've seen people killing them. Both of which had proper installs. So, its a 50/50 shot. I do know that they do not do rated power. A good friend of mine tested a BX1500 doing 900 something watts.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

so basically, just buy the model up from the one that does the rms you want? any suggestions for subs? i was thinkin memphis m3's what you guys think?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by x-raided_@Sep 27 2004, 03:08 AM
> *no shit man, ive seen you drive by and shit man 10s will sound a lot better, i have an 18 old skool rockford but i just crashed my truck and its really gay that i dont have a car right now
> [snapback]2250143[/snapback]​*


yea, right now it kinda sounds baad outside cuz of all the rattling and me not wanting to buy dynamat. i think for this system i'm gonna go dynamat though. what do you drive, maybe i've seen you around?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Sep 27 2004, 01:20 PM
> *so basically, just buy the model up from the one that does the rms you want? any suggestions for subs? i was thinkin memphis m3's what you guys think?
> [snapback]2251040[/snapback]​*


Thats a fairly good sub.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

cool, any you know of that are better for the price of em? they are 283 a pair on ebay!


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Sep 25 2004, 08:38 PM
> *i saw a bunch on ebay. i was considering the bx1800. it's $369 us. is that a good price? does hifonics make good amps?
> 
> if so, could you recommend 2 high end 10" subs to go with it
> [snapback]2247075[/snapback]​*



man personally I wouldn't touch that amp I would go with an MTX amp and a pair of MTX 10's

mtx.com

THEY PWN YOU FOO


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

any of you actually own or have owned a hifonics amp? anyone know someone who does? i'd like some opinions from people who've owned em too!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

for the money..the 1500 is a good deal..it's like 250 on ebay right?? can't go wrong there. everyone that i've talked to that has owned them have been pretty happy.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

yea, like i know i can buy a 2000 dollar amp that'll sound waay better and put out 900 watts too. but i'm not loaded, i'm 17!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Sep 28 2004, 08:43 PM
> *yea, like i know i can buy a 2000 dollar amp that'll sound waay better and put out 900 watts too. but i'm not loaded, i'm 17!
> [snapback]2254009[/snapback]​*


yea man..that's why i said.."for the money".


----------



## CastAwayWilson (Dec 2, 2001)

save up a few more dollars you'll be much happier with some thing you know will work, warrenty, and be able to use it agian and again, but thats my thoughts


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

i got a hifonics amp. the 1500. i run a 15" jugg off of it. i like everything about it. it was recomended when i was looking for an amp to power my jugg.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

awesome. it's soundin more and more like a good buy, not many people seem to have a problem wiht it. if you have any amp that would be better, for a bit more dough post it up!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CastAwayWilson_@Sep 29 2004, 01:14 AM
> *save up a few more dollars you'll be much happier with some thing you know will work, warrenty, and be able to use it agian and again, but thats my thoughts
> [snapback]2254536[/snapback]​*


what would you recommend to run 2 m3's?


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 26 2004, 07:51 PM
> *buthatsachrysler has 1 and i dunno if its the same model as the 1 ur lookin at but when he pulled up in my driveway today he damn near blew the windows outta my house......
> [snapback]2249515[/snapback]​*



Must have cheap windows.

Decent amps, way too overpriced. Look into Directed or Kicker, or JL, You can get a JL 500/1 for around 350......


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Oct 5 2004, 10:46 PM
> *Must have cheap windows.
> 
> Decent amps, way too overpriced. Look into Directed or Kicker, or JL, You can get a JL 500/1 for around 350......
> [snapback]2269713[/snapback]​*


lmao...^^^

if any of those are overpriced it's JL by a long shot. you can get the hifonics 1500 for 250....that's 2-3 times as much power for 100 bucks less!


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 6 2004, 08:43 AM
> *lmao...^^^
> 
> if any of those are overpriced it's JL by a long shot. you can get the hifonics 1500 for 250....that's 2-3 times as much power for 100 bucks less!
> [snapback]2271070[/snapback]​*


Lets see...... Brutus 1500D does 900 and change real watts, 500/1 does 500 and change real watts. The JL is a lot more reliable, but twice as heavy (if that matters to you).


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Oct 6 2004, 08:33 PM
> *Lets see...... Brutus 1500D does 900 and change real watts, 500/1 does 500 and change real watts.  The JL is a lot more reliable, but twice as heavy (if that matters to you).
> [snapback]2273040[/snapback]​*


thank you for agreeing with my 2-3 times more. 2 times more would be 1000 watts...so we are both correct no?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 6 2004, 09:18 PM
> *thank you for agreeing with my 2-3 times more. 2 times more would be 1000 watts...so we are both correct no?
> [snapback]2273181[/snapback]​*


I didnt say you were wrong, just offering more detailed reasoning.


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Sep 25 2004, 09:38 PM
> *i saw a bunch on ebay. i was considering the bx1800. it's $369 us. is that a good price? does hifonics make good amps?
> 
> if so, could you recommend 2 high end 10" subs to go with it
> [snapback]2247075[/snapback]​*



IF YOU HAVE BEEN LOOKING ON E BAY THAN YOU SHOULD SEE THAT THERE IE ALWAYS OLD HiFonics AMPS GOING ON THERE.
THEY ARE THE ONLY ONES WORTH A FUCK!!!!!!
SERIES VIII'S WERE THE LAST REAL AMPS THEY MADE!!!!!!! :0 
LIKE THE OG ZUES'S.............I'M A AVID HIFONICS COLLECTOR AND IN 93 THEY GOT BOUGHT OUT BY THE SAME COMP. THAT OWNES PYRIMID.JAP JUNK!!!!





 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"


----------

